# Docbook5 on FreeBSD



## overmind (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

There is textproc/docbook-500  on FreeBSD.

I know FreeBSD Project uses an older version (SGML instead of XML).
Does anyone uses Docbook5 XML ? I need some directions on how to create a document and a Makefile for that document in Docbook5 XML. I want the functionality of older version of docbook used in FreeBSD Documentation Project. So if I use the templates from FreeBSD documentation project I can quickly create a document. Is a similar extension available for Docbook5?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 18, 2010)

docbook-5.0_1 already gets installed as part of the textproc/docproj.  I don't know how to use the XML version, though.

If you're not set on Docbook but just want a way to create nice documents, consider textproc/asciidoc (home page).  It's easier to use than DocBook and produces nice HTML and PDF output by default.


----------



## overmind (Jan 31, 2011)

Do you have any news on porting FreeBSD documentation to a newer Docbook XML format? (The current version is SGML).


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 31, 2011)

@wblock - isn't that what you use on your personal site? I like the looks of it.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 31, 2011)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> @wblock - isn't that what you use on your personal site? I like the looks of it.



Thanks!  Yes, it's the stock AsciiDoc with an added very minor stylesheet of my own.

overmind, I think XML DocBook has been mentioned on the freebsd-doc mailing list, although haven't really paid much attention.


----------

